# Argo died back in May



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

Argo, my first Betta, died a few months ago. I am sorry I haven't posted his " obituary" until now, but losing him really crushed me. he died right in front of me, as I put him in his tank after a water change. I'd just bought him a nice bigger tank & he died even before he really got to live in it. I have not any idea what happened to him, he seemed fine & a couple of minutes after I returned him to his tank, he went " belly-up". :O( 

My boyfriend got me another betta boy, a red CT named Duncan. Duncan was a baby when I got him back in May & I love my Duncan, but Argo was my first fish & I still ache for him. We buried Argo in the backyard & I kept his silk plant on the shelf in the bedroom as a visual reminder of the joy he bought me. 

Anyhow, I just wanted to update you all. 

My current betta boy is doing well, I'll post pictures of him soon. He is fire-red. 

RIP, " Argo" Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Perhaps he went into shock. It happens quit often. Im sorry for your loss. I know how you feel though, I lost my first betta two weeks ago.  Ill always miss her!


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

My condolences. Loosing your first betta is always ruff. Today was the first time one of my betta's passed.


----------

